# McDonald's Application



## kachi (Jan 14, 2007)

This has been around the web for a while but I thought I'd share it to those who haven't yet seen it. Absolutely hilarious!!!



> This is an actual job application a 17 year old boy submitted at a McDonald's fast-food establishment in Florida........and they hired him because he was so honest and funny!



http://www.thealders.net/humour/work/wk24.html

And they actually hired him... Good to see McDonald's can still have a sense of humour.


----------



## kcast (Jan 14, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## bydand (Jan 14, 2007)

Shoot. I'd hire him.  Somebody that can answer all those questions truthfully, but inaccuratly has to be given a chance.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 14, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG! I haven't seen that before. It's great! lol


----------



## exile (Jan 15, 2007)

Hystericalthis kid has a very sly sense of humor. That `Actually, I'd like to be doing that _now_ is a master touch!


----------

